# Pre-booking sites in Ireland



## greywizard

hi all,
we are arriving in rosslare on the 14/07 and have booked up the first night but are wondering if we need to prebook sites for the next 10 days or can we just wander and just turn up at a site and be able to get in at this time of year,we do not want to wild camp unless it is absolutely neccessary.
cheers
ps we will be going around the south west coast then up to tralee.
cheers


----------



## locovan

We never booked a site and just turned up and always found a pitch 
It is a wonderful coast line on the South West and wonderful people.

Have a great time :wink:


----------



## dodger148

We have only ever booked one site in Ireland and that was cos it was a rally. 
There is no need to worry about getting in.
We have been home from Ireland for two weeks and were there for the last Irish Bank Holiday and there were plenty of pitches available


----------



## parkmoy

The only time you might need to book is on an Irish Bank Holiday but even then if you arrive early afternoon you should be OK.


----------



## JohnGun

greywizzard, i would only book the likes of site in or around Killarney/Kilkenney as these tend to get full during holiday time, bout all other sites should be ok.

you prob have the book but just in case you dont try

www.camping-ireland.ie

John


----------



## greywizard

*pre booking sites in ireland*

thanks guys for your replies---i think we will just wing it.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi greywizard (btw love the username) 

We are currently in Ireland (south west coast) and although we have only stopped on campsites a total of 7 nights out of the whole month we have been here, I would like to reassure you that none of them were full by any means, in fact the 3 we have stayed on were very quiet and so I really don't think you will have any problems getting in anywhere from what we have observed.  I must say that we have found the campsites over here seem very expensive and the average pitch with electric will cost you around £28 - £30 per night and this usually DOESN'T include showers either! If you wish to use the onsite shower facilities, then most campsites charge extra for this and this is generally done by the purchase of shower tokens available from the reception. 

It's a pity you are not comfortable about wildcamping as it really is the accepted thing over here and we have felt perfectly safe wherever we have stayed. Most of the Irish  tend to wildcamp themselves and it just seems to be the norm wherever you go! We  have met some fabulous people during our stay whilst wildcamping, not to mention stayed at some sbsolutely magnificent locations with fabulous views. However, the campsites we did stay on were perfectly acceptable and I am sure wherever you stay you will have a really fabulous time. 

You are going to love Ireland I'm sure as it's a beautiful and interesting place and we have totally fallen in love with the country, the scenery, the way and pace of life and most of all the people! Everyone has been so friendly and so welcoming and I have never visited a country, other than Morocco, where the people really welcomed you so genuinely!  Neither of us are  ready to return home - but sadly,  we only have 4 days left now before we are on the ferry back to Holy Head! 

The cost of living in Ireland is a lot higher than in England - so my advice if you need to stock up with groceries or alchohol etc., would be to shop in Aldi stores where possible, as not only did we find their prices were very reasonable but the quality of food was absolutely excellent and we were very impressed. It's not a store I've ever shopped in before at home but if the quality in England is as good as it is in Ireland, then I certainly will  be shopping at Aldi in the future! 

Have a great holiday and enjoy the craic!

Sue


----------



## salmonfisher

*Camping/wild camping*

Hello. If you intend to go to the Dingle area. Then Brandon Bay Caravan Park is Ok. Owner Pat and Mary Brown.Castlegregory County Kerry.Phone066 7139193. Or you can park in the dunes across the road with others wild. Hope this is of help. John.


----------



## IanA

IMHO the Ring of Kerry is even more beautiful than The Dingle. We were there last year and found that The Dingle had more signs of human habitation than the Ring - although the roads were quite bad due to the number of coaches and heavy vehicles using them.

Must go back with the MH.


----------



## greywizard

*pre booking sites in ireland*

thanks again to all for your advice--we only have a small motorcaravan so while we might try wild camping for the odd day we really need campsites for their shower facilities.
cheers


----------



## Jean-Luc

IanA said:


> IMHO the Ring of Kerry is even more beautiful than The Dingle. We were there last year and found that The Dingle had more signs of human habitation than the Ring - although the roads were quite bad due to the number of coaches and heavy vehicles using them.
> 
> Must go back with the MH.


I know it's been said many times before, but if you do decide to do the fabulous Ring of Kerry it's best done anti-clockwise, it's the direction the coaches travel, otherwise there will be lots of 8O


----------

